# Word for the day adulation



## Josiah (Jun 3, 2015)

adulation
[aj-uh-ley-shuh n] 


noun
1. excessive devotion to someone; servile flattery.

2. obsequious flattery; excessive admiration or praise.

A passion for politics stems usually from an insatiable need, either for power, or adulation.

Is the narcissist always aware of their desire for attention and adulation?


----------



## jorgeaicardi (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm glad to add this word to my vocabulary, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say this is a little used word though really, is it?It may not be used much in speech, but in books, newspapers etc I come across it.Sadly, I am rarely given the adulation that is my due.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2015)

OA, you're richly deserving of adulation as one the most faithful followers of word for the day.


----------

